# Jerky engine help



## Aseelow (Jan 27, 2019)

Hello fellow 2 railers, 
This is my first post, and though I have looked for the answer to my question, when you struggle to put the problem into words, it's hard to use the forum search tool. 

Anyways, here's my problem. I have a 290 locomotive. When I run it after it has sat for a few minutes, it's very jerky and makes a god-awful screeching(?) noise about every other foot. In other words, it will run fine for a foot or two, then slow down and screech for about a foot, then run fine another foot, slow down and screech... It use to be that after a few times around the track it would "get warmed up" and run fine. Last night I put new brushes and springs on and now it takes forever to "warm up" and run smoothly. The other thing is that if I hold it in the air and put a little pressure on the wheels while it's running, it runs fine. As soon as I take my finger off, it goes back to being jerky and screeching. 

I suppose I can try to post a video if what I am trying to describe isn't making any sense. 

I'm relatively new to American Flyer trains as this is my father's from the early 50s that I've been resurrecting over the last 6 months. Are there bearings in the wheel assembly that could could be bad, causing the issue? Any help would be appreciated. 

Thank you!

Adam


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I understand the problem but don't know what it is. We have flyernut that will probably give you some suggestions. He is the best mechanic we have. He will be on in the morning
and will see this. Check back in the morning. Check for bent side rods.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aseelow said:


> Hello fellow 2 railers,
> This is my first post, and though I have looked for the answer to my question, when you struggle to put the problem into words, it's hard to use the forum search tool.
> 
> Anyways, here's my problem. I have a 290 locomotive. When I run it after it has sat for a few minutes, it's very jerky and makes a god-awful screeching(?) noise about every other feet. In other words, it will run fine for a foot or two, then slow down and screech for about a foot, then run fine another foot, slow down and screech... It use to be that after a few times around the track it would "get warmed up" and run fine. Last night I put new brushes and springs on and now it takes forever to "warm up" and run smoothly. The other thing is that if I hold it in the air and put a little pressure on the wheels while it's running, it runs fine. As soon as I take my finger off, it goes back to being jerky and screeching.
> ...


Good morning Adam and welcome.. Your engine sounds like it needs a little oil on the drive axles I would start making sure all the white insulators are tight on the rims. From there I would remove the linkage and test run it. The problem could be in the linkages. Start by removing the outside linkage and test run. Then remove the linkage connecting the drive wheels and test run.If you still have the problem, oil all the axles and moving parts. Check to see if you have the small oil wick at the end of the armature. This wick will be in the brush bracket assembly. If it's missing, go to the fabric store and get a sheet of felt the correct thickness and put it in the small hole. Before you do that, put a couple of small drops of oil on the end of the armature that you can see through the oil wick hole. Put the oil wick in and again add a couple drops of oil. It all sounds like a "dry assembly" causing the jerking motions and noise. Try these suggestions and get back to us..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> I understand the problem but don't know what it is. We have flyernut that will probably give you some suggestions. He is the best mechanic we have. He will be on in the morning
> and will see this. Check back in the morning. Check for bent side rods.


Have you been peeking in my window to see what time I get up???.....lol!!


----------



## Aseelow (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks for the help. I took all the linkages off and that didn’t change anything. I put a bit of oil in the hole at the end of the armature and it now runs like I’ve never seen or heard it run before. So thank you! I would never have thought to put any oil there. There are no wicks in any of my engines so that’s on the list of things to fix.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aseelow said:


> Thanks for the help. I took all the linkages off and that didn’t change anything. I put a bit of oil in the hole at the end of the armature and it now runs like I’ve never seen or heard it run before. So thank you! I would never have thought to put any oil there. There are no wicks in any of my engines so that’s on the list of things to fix.


There you go!! Pretty soon we'll be asking for help from you.. Just don't over oil it!!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I knew flyernut would have some helpful suggestions. Glad it is working right now.
I call flyernut my AF guru. He knows his stuff.


----------



## Aseelow (Jan 27, 2019)

Hello again. So, the solution to the jerky engine on my 290 loco was to put some oil in the hole at the top of the brush assembly. As I said back then, that worked and the engine runs great. However, after a few laps around the layout, it starts to get slower and slower. So I put another drop of oil in the hole at the top of the brush assembly. It runs great again, I mean super smooth and so fast I have to slow down around the corners. But then after a few times around it slows down again. 

Is this normal? 

I'm still learning the ins and outs of American flyer engines. I was using 3 in 1 oil but it leaked through to the brushes/armature and then that really brought things to a halt. So I switched to some light weight machine oil, and while I've noticed it too has gone through to the brushes/armature, it doesn't seem to have any affect on the brushes conducting electricity. Yes, it is getting slower and slower, but if I put more oil in (just a drop) it runs fast again. 

Hopefully I'm making sense here. Forums are great but it's hard to precisely convey the whole story. 

Anyways, thanks for the help. 

Adam


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

It sounds like you have a ill-fitting armature, or a brush bracket assembly that's too tight for the end of the armature. That bronze bushing does come out, and using a set of calipers, measure the o.d, and then measure the i.d. of the bronze bushing. My bet is there's a very tight fit, and once the oil wears off, you get some heat in the bushing or at the end of the armature, causing it to grow, and make a tighter fit. The reason I say this is oil draws away heat, and when it gets dry, you get heat. Be careful of that bronze bushing, it can bend out of shape very easily, and then you're in a world of doo-doo. Try a rolled up piece of wet/dry paper, around 600 grit or so, and enlarge the i.d. ever so slightly..Before doing that, just place the end of the armature into the bronze bushing and see what you get..I'm betting it's on the tight side...Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Aseelow (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks for the help. I finally had time to take a look at the armature fitment. Doesn't feel any different from my other 2 locomotive's armatures, but I did take some 600 grit and paper to open up the I.D of the bushing. It seemed to run faster for maybe a little longer, but then it slowed down again. I might try a little more sanding, but I don't want to over do it. It's not like the engine doesn't run or is unusable so maybe I'll just leave it. It is 70 years old after all. 

Thanks, 

Adam


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Make sure your brush cap has the oil wick. Make sure it has some oil, NOT TOO MUCH OIL.
Should help.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Could be the armature is on the way out. Once some heat gets in there it doesn't work.. Try a different armature.


----------

